# Makita RT0700 Router Template Guides



## Jakexp (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi all, 

Does anybody know where I can order template guides (imperial or metric) for my Makita RT0700 Router? Otherwise I'm stuck with 9.82mm pressed steel one that was included with the router.

Makita (Australia) only offer the one template guide that's included with the router (p/n: 343577-5). I'm happy to order from the States because shipping will be minimal.

The opening in the base plate is 38.1mm (1 1/2") Diam and 2mm deep.

Thanks in advance.

Jake
Sydney


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Being a TRIM router I think it is most unlikely that Makita make a set of template guides however, there are several different bases available for this router including a PLUNGE base which takes the standard Makita 68mm O.D. guides as shown. I bought the full kit, the RTO-CX3 direct from America and bought a 3KVA transformer in Australia for about $80.00. The separate bases I have been told are available here.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Makita Guia 321492-3 Template*

Jake for diving base has this accessory. 
Amazon.com: Makita 321492-3 Template Guide: Home Improvement


More info here:
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/41805-router-bushings.html

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...e-guide-makita-compact-router.html#post350189


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Clàudio, your first link shows an adapter to take the two piece Brass guides on the full size Makita routers like the 3600BR, 3612/C and RP2301FC and are far too large for the RTO-700C trim router. The same applies to your earlier thread on this subject.
This photo. compares the size of the two types of template guide, the standard one is almost the diameter of the round BASE for the RTO-700C


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Botelho007 said:


> _*Jake for diving base has this accessory. *_
> Amazon.com: Makita 321492-3 Template Guide: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> ...




Harrisin, the adapter serves for the plunge base of RT0700C and RP2301FC the two bases have the same measure. (Diameter of the hole)


When I talk about RT0700C always imagine buying the full set.
But it is not.

Amazon.com: Makita RT0700C 1-1/4 Horsepower Compact Router: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Makita RT0700CX3 1-1/4 Horsepower Compact Router Kit: Home Improvement


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

---


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Claudio, the original poster, Jake was referring to the round base supplied with the RTO700C and that of course only takes the tiny guide supplied. I have already stated that the PLUNGE base for the RTO700C takes the standard Makita template guides. Because the complete kit, RTO700CX3 is not, and I've been assured that it never will be sold in Australia, I bought mine on line from America and it arrived in just three days!
Bob, even if that sub base fits, I really can't understand why anyone would want to use template guides with a trim router, never in all my years of routing have I ever thought that a template guide on my trim router would make a job easier or better. In my usual humble opinion, I consider that a PLUNGE router is the way to go when template routing.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

OK Harry


----------



## Jakexp (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you all for the info. When I bought the router a year ago the other bases were't available. So good that Makita now sell them in Aus.
I didn't realise the plunge base took the larger template guides, I'm about to hit the go button on a plunger base! Thanks Harry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Any time Jake, as you may have guessed, Makita is my favorite brand of router.


----------



## stevielad1 (Oct 14, 2014)

*guides for rt0700*



Jakexp said:


> Thank you all for the info. When I bought the router a year ago the other bases were't available. So good that Makita now sell them in Aus.
> I didn't realise the plunge base took the larger template guides, I'm about to hit the go button on a plunger base! Thanks Harry


Had the same problem myself,ended up ordering the plunge base.
its a shame because the unit its self with the correct guide and cutter would have been ideal for using with a hinge jig. We have just ha 44 doors to fit with four hinges each. Never mind plunge it is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2014)

routing for hinges in situ... is one of the instances which I would like a 30mm guide without a using a plunge base which restricts being able to see what you're doing


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Routing for hinges in situ (or at least 44 doors worth of them) is where I get out the Trend hinge jig and I don't personally car if I can see what the cutter is doing (and with a 16mm guide bush and a 12mm cutter I can't see al lot in any case)


----------

